# C50 chain stay protector suggestions



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I am looking for suggestions on how to protect the chain stay (drive side) of a C50 which has the HP diamond. Currently I am using clear hockey tape and it seems to work fine - I've taken it off after 1,000Km to check the clear coat and it is still shiny bright. I now have two layers of clear hockey tape and see how it lasts on longer term.

But I am curious what other protectors you guys have tried that has lasted a long time, 2 seasons plus.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

tmluk said:


> I am looking for suggestions on how to protect the chain stay (drive side) of a C50 which has the HP diamond. Currently I am using clear hockey tape and it seems to work fine - I've taken it off after 1,000Km to check the clear coat and it is still shiny bright. I now have two layers of clear hockey tape and see how it lasts on longer term.
> 
> But I am curious what other protectors you guys have tried that has lasted a long time, 2 seasons plus.


I've been using this stuff...works fine but likely not very different from what you already have:
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...741,28262,29778,31674,31665,31655,39145,13591


----------



## jcroadie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Great Question!*

I have been wondering what other "detail oriented" HP riders do also, but have been chicken to ask. I use the Bike Saver product too, but it wrinkles around the diamond shape which looks bad. I have trimmed out small triangles where it wrinkles which helps a little, but I bet it would still make Ernesto cringe. I can't wait to see what people have come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

Go to a sign shop and the will give you a big sliver some of the flexible vinyl (?) they use in whatever color you want. I have a piece that I have used to cut custom protectors for 3 bikes. It lasts and looks good.


----------



## jcroadie (Feb 22, 2005)

*Be Careful...*

Some adhesives used for outdoor sign adhesive vinyl are pretty aggressive and might not want to let go without a fight (and some solvent). I also wouldn't want to use anything that might "react with" the surface, as I'm pretty cautious about what comes into contact with the clear-coat of "the Mistress". Some adhesives are probably safe, just be careful you don't damage what you're trying to protect.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

That is the concern I have ... whether the adhesive of hockey tape would react with the clear coat. That is why I removed the tape and inspected the clear coat after 5 months. It looks good. I did have to use Vasoline to rub off some the adhesive that sticked to the frame. Other than that no problems.


----------



## apexgeezer (Feb 9, 2005)

I use a black lizard skins neoprene "jumbo" protector. It takes some work to get it on and off (you have to sort of fasten the velcro and then slid it over the HP cutout) but it protects better than any tape. Of course it does cover the HP cutout but I have no nicks in my driveside stay after 18 months.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

tmluk said:


> I am looking for suggestions on how to protect the chain stay (drive side) of a C50 which has the HP diamond. Currently I am using clear hockey tape and it seems to work fine - I've taken it off after 1,000Km to check the clear coat and it is still shiny bright. I now have two layers of clear hockey tape and see how it lasts on longer term.
> 
> But I am curious what other protectors you guys have tried that has lasted a long time, 2 seasons plus.


Keep working on this, guys. It seems the contributors to the "Italian Culture Shock" thread are going to need more than chainstay protectors.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Miscellaneous Ramblings of a Pure Nudist*

IMHO, chain stay protectors are akin to the plastic covers my grandmother puts on her funky 1960 era couches. Or the car mats my wife uses to cover her car mats in her minivan. Or that awful chunk of rat fur my boss uses to cover his shiny head. What is wrong with leaving the stays naked? Let the world see that you actually ride that gorgeous Italian stallion. Hockey tape? :ciappa:


----------

